# lavabo



## yserien

Hola, tengo mis dudas, ¿Cómo se traduce en catalán la palabra española/castellana "lavabo"?


----------



## Dixie!

Jo sempre dic "Vaig al lavabo"


----------



## Domtom

Al diccionari que tinc de castellà-català català-castellà, tradueix _lavabo_ per _lavabo_... te ja 25 anys, pero crec que encara serà vàlida aquesta traducció, no? Per cert, jo també ho dic.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Yo también encuentro la misma palabra, idéntica al castellano.

Saludos,

Jaume


----------



## Eixerit

Sempre n'he dit lavabo. Realment no conec cap altra possibilitat.


----------



## yserien

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Domtom

El mot català _lavabo_ en el sentit de "pica per a llavar-se", te com a sinònims, per exemple, _rentamans_ o _llavamans._

El mateix mot en el sentit de "habitació per a llavar-se", pot ser dit també _servei_ o _bany_.


----------



## xupxup

> El mateix mot en el sentit de "habitació per a llavar-se", pot ser dit també _servei_ o _bany_.



Més aviat en diuen "cambra de bany" quan volen ser molt polits, però ni bany ni servei trobo que es facin servir gaire mai en aquest sentit.


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> El mateix mot en el sentit de "habitació per a llavar-se", pot ser dit també _servei_ o _bany_.


 


xupxup said:


> Més aviat en diuen "cambra de bany" quan volen ser molt polits, però ni bany ni servei trobo que es facin servir gaire mai en aquest sentit.


 
Sí, jo també el que sento a dir normalment es _lavabo_. El que passa és que ho he vist a un diccionari de sinònims (1), no sé si encerta massa..., (potser son "idees afins" més que sinònims).

------
(1) 
Varis : *Diccionari de sinònims, antònims i idees afins*. Bromera, Alzira, 2007, 1157 pàgines.
-


----------



## Samaruc

És un mot amb un origen ben curiós... Fixeu-vos el que diu el Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear:

_LAVABO m.: cast. lavabo.
|| 1. Part de la missa que segueix l'ofertori i en la qual el sacerdot es renta les mans. Set tovalloles de lavabo, doc. a. 1673 (Hist. Sóller, ii, 868).
|| 2. Moble o ormeig amb els estris necessaris per a rentar-se.
|| 3. Habitació destinada a rentar-s'hi les mans, la cara. Invità l'Eladi a rentar-se en el lavabo de la noia, Oller Febre, ii, 59. a) per ext. i eufem., Excusat, comuna.
    Fon.: ləβáβu (Barc.); laβábo (Val.); ləváβo (Palma).
    Etim.: pres del llatí lavabo, ‘rentaré’, amb què comença el sacerdot les invocacions en el moment de rentar-se les mans durant la missa (Lavabo inter innocentes manus meas...)._​
Pel que fa al castellà, sembla que per als nostres veïns ponentins l'origen de la paraula és el mateix (si més no, segons el que diu aquest enllaç, així seria).

Així, "lavabo" no és ni purament català ni purament castellà, és pur llatí: "lavabo" és el futur del verb "lavare", això és, "rentaré".

Curiós, no?

Au!


----------

